# G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866



## crithappenz (16. Juli 2013)

*G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

Hallo com,

Hab mir zu meinem AMD FX 8320 auch einen GSkill 1866 Mhz 2x 4 GB Ram slots gekauft da es keinen wirklichen Preisunterschied zwieschen 1600 und 1866 gab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe das ASrock extreme 3 Mainboard mit dem Uefi bios habe schon versuchs es höher zu stellen will aber nicht wild drauf los irg. Daten ändern.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei Helfen.

MFG
crithappenz


----------



## der8auer (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

800 MHz entspricht 1600 MHz wegen DDR (Double Data Rate)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

Und drück mal auf den Reiter "memory" bei CPU-Z und schau mal was da für ein Takt angegeben ist.

Unter "SPD" steht bei mir auch (nur) 800MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crithappenz (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

Bei mir steht da das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

Geh mal ins Bios und lad mal mit "F5" die "Default"-Settings und schau dann noch mal.
... da haut ja irgendwas überhaupt nicht hin


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

Hallo crithappenz,

wenn letztere Variante von Singlecoreplayer keine Besserung bringt, dann probier bitte mal den Takt und Timings manuell einzustellen.

Zum Testen reichen auch erstmal DDR3-1600 (=800MHz) und 9-10-9-28 2T.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Phil


----------



## alex2210 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

Da hört ja wirklich keiner auf den der8auern…..da passt doch alles, die 800 Mhz stehen so da, weil das die eigentliche Frequenz des Rams ist, nur da hat sich ja ein Werbeprofi einfallen lassen aufgrund der DDR Technologie, das ganze zu verdoppeln…..hört sich halt besser an, da höher….


----------



## Heretic (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

das hat nix mit Werbung zu tun das ist so. Sagt doch der8auern oben noch 

Double Data Rate


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

Ist ja schön und gut, aber wie ihr in crithappenz's CPU-Z Screen sehen könnt, sind dort nur 430 MHz angegeben, was dann trotzdem "nur" 860 MHz entspricht, was sicher nicht das Maximum der Riegel ist.

@TE: wie schon erwähnt, mal im BIOS per Hand einstellen.


----------



## der8auer (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

Jup. Ich würde auch mal ins BIOS gehen und die Werte manuell eintragen.


----------



## crithappenz (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

Wow, so viele Antworten. Danke an das Forum. Son Hilfsbereites Forum hab ich noch nie Erlebt :p
Komme irg. nicht mit dem Uefi Bios klar, obwohl das eig. leichter sein sollte O.o
Habe da auch schon versucht Manuell irg. einzustellen hab irg. angst das ich irg. falsch mache :/


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*

Schau am besten ins Handbuch, da müsste alles halbwegs ausführlich geschildert sein, kenne mich mit UEFI leider auch null aus.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: G-Skill Ram läuft nur mit 800 Mhz statt mit 1866*



crithappenz schrieb:


> Wow, so viele Antworten. Danke an das Forum. Son Hilfsbereites Forum hab ich noch nie Erlebt :p
> Komme irg. nicht mit dem Uefi Bios klar, obwohl das eig. leichter sein sollte O.o
> Habe da auch schon versucht Manuell irg. einzustellen hab irg. angst das ich irg. falsch mache :/



Deswegen sag ich ja ... erstmal ins Bios, nix machen, *nur* einmal *"F5"* drücken um die "Default"-Werte zu laden.
Da machst du nix mit kaputt und du hast erstmal die Standardsettings des Mainboards geladen und dann kann man mal langsam anfangen das Problem Schritt für Schritt anzugehn


----------

